# How to DIY a 3D target?



## cyclegrip (Jan 13, 2009)

Go get a pig from a butchers market and set it up on stakes :wink:


----------



## DUCKORBLEED (Dec 17, 2008)

*Styrafoam*

The foam found underneath boat docks. The marina at the lake had a bad storm one year and the foam washed all over the place so now everytime I go camping I bring another piece back and let me tell you it works great no pass through here. I made an Albino Deer!!


----------



## Dren_Junkie (Sep 23, 2008)

What type of foam did you use to fill the turkey decoy? That is a great idea and I have a couple old decoy around to try it. 
Thanks for any info

Junkie


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

Dren_Junkie said:


> What type of foam did you use to fill the turkey decoy? That is a great idea and I have a couple old decoy around to try it.
> Thanks for any info
> 
> Junkie


I think he's talking about the liquid expandable foam that comes in cans, expands and then dries. You can find it at hardware stores.


----------



## rosiedog (Feb 18, 2009)

yea that was pretty much it. you gotta be carefull though and apply it in stages. the first time i tried to do it all at once and it oozed everywhere. i actually cut a little slit in the head and tail so that i could fill those spots up good too.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

I wonder if you to fill a turkey decoy with silicone cualk if it would work our not. because I have about 15 tubes of the stuff laying around.


----------



## Dren_Junkie (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks I was thinking it was that type of foam. Off to the hardware store.

Junkie


----------



## rosiedog (Feb 18, 2009)

i dont see why not. it might even have better stopping power and make repairs easier. Any ideas about building a target of a different animal? Ive heard of people building elk targets, where are those guys when you need them?


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

I wonder if you could buy a taxidermy form and use that as a target. It would still be exspensive but its definetly cheaper then some of the other 3D's out there.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

NocBuster said:


> I wonder if you could buy a taxidermy form and use that as a target. It would still be exspensive but its definetly cheaper then some of the other 3D's out there.


taxidermy foam would work. it is really sharp crystals, i wouldn't shoot broadheads into it, but field tips ....ya :wink:


----------



## rosiedog (Feb 18, 2009)

it would be sweet if i could use one of those as a mold somewhow. it cant be rocket science ill get it figured out one of these days


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

NocBuster said:


> I wonder if you to fill a turkey decoy with silicone cualk if it would work our not. because I have about 15 tubes of the stuff laying around.


let us know how it works. sillicone when ran thick takes a long time to cure,on the inside or center.. You my try old cut up rags in that decoy


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

I tried the cualk idea and did a layer at a time. took about 4 days to finish. and i was even using stuff that was fast drying. So i took the it out back this morning and thump it went in about 4-6 inches so i run up to examin it and when i tried to pull it out it was incredibly hard. after i did get it out i thought about taking a bar of soap and coating it like i do for 3D. After that the arrows cam out pretty easy. I have to say im please with how it performed.


----------



## eriesigtau (Dec 10, 2004)

i buy shot up kills from clubs. i take one and cut the shotup area out. then i cut a good chunk of foam out of another and use it to fill the shotup area. you can use expandable foam to glue it in place. then i trim off the excess and cutout a new 10 ring with a razor blade. walllllaa, $10 new kill to shoot at for a few years. hope this helps


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

I just took a turkey decoy and filled it with shrink wrap ,burlap and expanded foam havent got to shoot it yet. Hope it works.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

Ethofoam.

Not sure exactly where to get it or how much it costs. But, I have seen and shot at some targets made out of 3" 0r 4" ethofoam. Glue together 3 or 4 layers, then carve out whatever shape you want using an electric carving knife.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

eriesigtau said:


> i buy shot up kills from clubs. i take one and cut the shotup area out. then i cut a good chunk of foam out of another and use it to fill the shotup area. you can use expandable foam to glue it in place. then i trim off the excess and *cutout a new 10 ring with a razor blade*. walllllaa, $10 new kill to shoot at for a few years. hope this helps


We make "branding irons" from wire clothes hangers, heat them up and press into the foam. Smooth it off if needed and spray paint. The lines are always nice and clear, but not so clear that they can be seen from the shooting stake.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Does it really work?*



briwayjones said:


> I think he's talking about the liquid expandable foam that comes in cans, expands and then dries. You can find it at hardware stores.


I've wondered about that.

I'd be happy to just fill a cardboard box with the stuff and have a block target. 

Does it really stop arrows? What about broadheads?
.


----------



## rosiedog (Feb 18, 2009)

yea it stops arrows really well. i can hit the head of my foam filled turkey decoy and the arrow doesnt even go half way through. im shootin 55lbs. dont know about broadheads though, I dont want to mess up my target. Im sure it would work maybe youd have to pull the arrow through the backside depending on what kinda broadhead your using. ill post a pic when i get a chance


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks. A picture would be great.

I'm pulling a little under 55#.

Sounds like a cardboard box and two cans of Great Stuff is all I really need!
.


----------



## il amateurhuntr (Dec 4, 2008)

*heres a thought*

a while back i thought about using ballistics gel. its expensive to buy, but if you google search "how to make ballistics gel" you can find a recipe to make it from clear gelatin. dont know if this will help.


----------



## rosiedog (Feb 18, 2009)

ive never heard of that, it sounds awesome. if itll stop a bullet why wouldnt it stop an arrow? looks like im gonna have to give this a shot.


----------



## blkblu1 (Nov 27, 2008)

*balistic gell*

remember the key.....kenitic energy
an arrow weighs 400 grains moving at 300 fps
a handgun bullet (.38 spcl jhp +p) weighs 125 grains moving 950 fps
more mass means harder to stop


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Thoughts on gel*

By all means, try it, but I have some reservations about it.

I know that a sandbag will stop a bullet, but an arrow will slice right through.

(But I don't know if that piece of worthless information has any bearing on anything.)
.


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Balistics gel will stop an arrow...When the X-force first came out they did their testing of bow speed and arrow penetration into a block of balistics gel. The arrow did not go through it even with a broad head. The gel is super high density. Hope this helps. Youtube X-force and you will find the video that I am talking about.


----------



## gg1 (Jul 28, 2008)

*An idea for a cheap mold*

They may be hard to find right now, but after christmas buy some discounted plastic reindeer and cut in half down the middle length wise, coat the inside with something slick then tie the 2 sides back together and fill full of expanding foam. When dry take apart and reuse form for more targets.


----------



## BUS314 (Dec 12, 2002)

*??*

well mine is 4' thick & will put the point out the other side--buries up ;I only use it for a backstop now--maybe different material, but that's where I got mine too




DUCKORBLEED said:


> The foam found underneath boat docks. The marina at the lake had a bad storm one year and the foam washed all over the place so now everytime I go camping I bring another piece back and let me tell you it works great no pass through here. I made an Albino Deer!!


----------



## whiteflag (Apr 7, 2008)

gg1 said:


> They may be hard to find right now, but after christmas buy some discounted plastic reindeer and cut in half down the middle length wise, coat the inside with something slick then tie the 2 sides back together and fill full of expanding foam. When dry take apart and reuse form for more targets.


Thats a great idea! I'm gonna try that with a pink flamingo.


----------



## Ders26c (Mar 4, 2008)

LMAO!!! This is great.. I can see it now.. flock shooting flamingos... Rudolph's nose shot off... what else? Santa!!!


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

whiteflag said:


> Thats a great idea! I'm gonna try that with a pink flamingo.


dang, that was my idea...i live in a trailer park now, and have been all over the web trying to find a flamingo target....found a heron made in germany, price and shipping is outrageous, like $300 +.


----------



## B30 (Dec 27, 2007)

in my club we carve 3d targets from EHTAFOAM. it not chrap but it makes great targets. 

more info in this thread


----------



## rosiedog (Feb 18, 2009)

how do you get your hands on that stuff? it seems expensive but if i can make the same target for cheaper its definetly a possibility.


----------

